# Wrestling GrecoRoman day one Bialystok may 2011



## peredhel (May 19, 2011)

National Poland Youth Olympic Games Wrestling GrecoRoman day one Bialystok may 2011 
















 
  more pictures: 



http://peterf.smugmug.com/...Youth-Olympic/17112011_FcpjbR#1297954959_KpDJMSR

 
  thanx for helpful voices & tips


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 19, 2011)

Higher angles are much better, trying to eliminate the backgrounds from any of the "mat" sports is difficult at the best of times, shooting higher does make the difference.


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 24, 2011)

Nice job with 2 & 1, I'm nor high on the other two


----------

